# Interesting site to check out.



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

http://www.mt-washington.com
There are some great photos of winter in all its glory here.
The photo I have posted came from there Oct 18th 05.Yes they have had over 30" of snow this Fall already.Not bad for New England.


----------



## dunedog (Oct 30, 2004)

Osh,
I think they are going to break an all time record for any month with the snow accum. this Oct.....:bluebounc 
Usually it never lands on the mt. top ...too much wind or something...?
Nothing to do with accum. amounts on slopes or in valleys....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*I heard over 40" as of yesterday.*



dunedog said:


> Osh,
> I think they are going to break an all time record for any month with the snow accum. this Oct.....:bluebounc
> Usually it never lands on the mt. top ...too much wind or something...?
> Nothing to do with accum. amounts on slopes or in valleys....


 Maybe another foot today into tomorrow.Those Sno cats will earn their keep this season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I heard something about over 70" this month on the way into work.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*A better Link,they broke another record overnight.*



Mark Oomkes said:


> I heard something about over 70" this month on the way into work.


 I guess they broke another record overnight,something like another 27.5"in less than 24 hours.And have had 72" in the last 12 days.
Here is another link;
http://www.mountwashington.org/cam/index.php


----------

